# Contraflow traffic management



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

While a hot issue at the moment, are there any other countries besides the United States which can order contraflow on freeways?

Contraflow means all lanes can be used outbound, in order to speed up the evacuation of a city/coastal area.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Other than changing one-way freeways in Australia, for example, or making two-way tunnels one-way (like in Croatia), I don't really know.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

As of today, August 31st, the I-10, I-55 and I-59 are contraflow in southeastern Louisiana. The I-10 near Lafayette is also contraflow at the moment.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Does Gustav look even worse than Katrina?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^They think so, but this time they expect the eye not to pass New Orleans. At least, this is what they said on the radio today.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It gets real bad for New Orleans.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ Again.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

It's quite silly that they started to rebuild the city on exactly the same spot. It might have been safer to move it a little inland.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

there is a photo from France at ssc (i'll try to find it), i guess that there was accident, so the cars were allowed to go back to the first exit in opposite direction. also, i in Ukraine was similar situation (but i think that one was not regulated by police  )

as Verso said - in Croatia we sometimes have it in tunnels Mala Kapela and Sveti Rok to avoid large jams (but when they get second tubes next year it will dissappear)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Half of the city is below sea level. However, this hurricane seems to hit a little more to the west, so Lake Pontchartrain's waters won't flood as easily into the city if when the hurricane would have a more easterly course. It'll still be bad, since not all levees have been repaired. The Mississippi might overflow because the hurricane pushes the water back north. I've seen that effect in the river near my city, the IJssel. If there's a NW gale, the waters can rise over 10 feet. All the water of the IJssel Lake gets pushed up into the river. Luckily, we have good dikes. 

To return to the contraflow issue, they have it on various freeways in Southeastern United States, like the I-16 and I-65, but even as far north as Norfolk on the I-64.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

x-type said:


> there is a photo from France at ssc (i'll try to find it), i guess that there was accident, so the cars were allowed to go back to the first exit in opposite direction.


I posted that picture somewhere.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

here it is from France:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

and here is entrance to tunnel Mala Kapela when it is turned into ony way. opposite direction has to exit at last exit beofore tunnel (Brinje) and enter at first after it (optionaly, of course)


----------



## RoadUser (Aug 10, 2007)

Sometimes if there is a big event with thousands of people attending, they'll do that in Israel. I went to see Roger Waters' concert a couple of years ago, and on the way there all four lanes of Road 3 were used to funnel the cars directly into the car parks, which were by the side of the road. It was surprisingly well organised.

I know that they do something similar in Tel Aviv for big football matches etc. I have tickets to see Paul McCartney at the end of the month and would not be surprised if all eight lanes of the Ayalon Freeway will be running one way to get the masses of people in and out of the city. 

Whatever happens, I'll be taking the train.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Somewhere I've read about an instance here. It was when M7 was only half profile,and the authorities closed it from traffic from the other direction(Budapest) at the end of the vacation season so that there wont be a gigantic jam.


----------



## serendip finder (Jun 17, 2008)

In Manila, traffic officers habitually make a counterflow, occupying the entire width of the roadway up to the poind that is past the traffice buildup, whenever traffic builds up. They usually alternate the counterflow from each of the 4 directions or (2 main ones) in turns. But if think it turns out to be less efficient and waiting times get longer. It only looks efficient because more cars flow in one direction at a time while the other directions wait for their turn.

This habitual practice encourages drivers to break road rules by counterflowing on their own, often causing traffic snarls.


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Counterflow is done partially each morning and evening at the Deas Tunnel under the Fraser River on Hwy 99 near Vancouver, BC. 

The existing counterflow system on the Pitt River Bridges is being eliminated by a new bridge currently under construction.


----------

